# Can I Cut vinyl without a machine



## LOLDiLOL (Nov 13, 2010)

I was wondering can I just cut out my designs instead of using a machine to do it for me? 

Can I iron on vinyl?

can i use something like Cricut Decor Vinyl Adhesive, Peacock Blue?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe if you are really good with an exacto knife. Don't know if you can get enough heat and pressure out of a household iron to get good permanent adhesion. Most vinyl temp start at 320 and go up from there. They have dwell times that range from 8 to 20 or so varying with the vinyl. Medium to heavy pressure is normally required. Since the heat surface of an iron is rather small, you would not be able to heat the whole surface at the same time. Depending on whether the vinyl is a hot or cold peel, you probably would just be asking for problems. 

While it may be possible to do what you asked, it is not plausible.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

LOLDiLOL said:


> I was wondering can I just cut out my designs instead of using a machine to do it for me?
> 
> Can I iron on vinyl?
> 
> can i use something like Cricut Decor Vinyl Adhesive, Peacock Blue?


Do you have a Cricut??


----------



## LOLDiLOL (Nov 13, 2010)

no i do not


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, that type of (cricut) vinyl will not work on t-shirts you need heat press vinyl. 
Some have instructions to use an iron.. 

from your other posts.. can you tell us a little bit what you are trying to maybe we can help with a more economical way for you move ahead??


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would definately agree. We do not recommend using a household iron to heat apply vinyl either.

There are inexpensive cutters available as well as inexpensive heat seal machines.

Check the preferred vendors area and see if something fits your prince range.


----------

